# Big RC Live Steam Racing Car



## prallplatte (Jul 30, 2012)

Walk through my Silberpfeil - Audi on Steam:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqwFYq86Zxs[/ame]

Screenshot:


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 30, 2012)

That is one of the coolest things I've seen! I love the sound of it.  Nice job. 

What is the starter motor for?  Just to get the pistons moving?  Also, how long will it run on a single tank of water?

Todd


----------



## prallplatte (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you! The starter is needed, because the engine has only two cylinders, which are only single acting. You need for a self starting single acting steam engine four cylinders. The water is good for just ten minutes, the engine is a lush...


----------



## rkepler (Jul 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool - is that a ST Sirius or maybe a Sun?  Love the "muffler" - are you using some blower for draft in the boiler?  Pressure/fire regulation must be difficult.


----------



## prallplatte (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks! Its a SUN. Indeed, i had problems with the draft. I finaly made a bypass on the pipe, warming my gas tank and doubling the outlet. Works great. Pressure regulation is manuel with the gas servo. Not optimal, but exciting ...


----------



## sunworksco (Jul 30, 2012)

You are the "Terminator of Steam Propulsion" !
I love all of your designs. Very inspirational.


----------



## ProdEng (Jul 30, 2012)

Fantastic project, I absolutely love it!


----------



## cfellows (Jul 30, 2012)

Love your work, Prallplatte.

Chuck


----------



## prallplatte (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you! Unfortunatly it needs 3 hours of reparing for 30 minutes driving. Thank god my gardener is a taff guy:


----------

